# No Hot Water Pressure In Shower



## 5knives (Sep 6, 2015)

Hello,

I'm having an issue with hot water pressure in my 2nd floor shower. It's a Delta single handle tub and shower unit. The cold water has good steady pressure but the hot water just dribbles out both the tub and shower heads. I replaced the cartridge (Delta RP32104) and the issue still remains. I tried different positioning of the cartridge to make sure I had the holes aligned correctly but there was no change. The only thing I noticed was when I intentionally put the cartridge in wrong with the words "Hot Side" positioned on the cold water side. In other words, during normal function, I would turn the temp knob to the left (hot) and hot water would just dribble out. When I turn the temp knob to the right (cold) there would be steady flow of cold water. But when I reversed the cartridge (put the Hot Side on the cold water inlet) when I turn the temp knob to the left (hot) cold water would still flow out strong. But when I turn the temp knob to the right (cold) hot water would still dribble. I was just experimenting trying to find a pattern but any way I put the cartridge in the hot water is low and the cold water is strong.

 So I don't know if this means anything or if I'm just an idiot and messed up the install somehow. The cartridge is brand new so unless it's defective, I don't see that being the problem. The hot water valve on the back of the shower is opened all the way (possibly clogged inside?)  and the sinks in the bathroom work fine and so do all of the other faucets/showers in the house. The furnace/water heater is only 4 years old and the house is about 9. So any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## frodo (Sep 6, 2015)

is it a scald guard?   adjust the setting,  behind the handle


----------



## 5knives (Sep 6, 2015)

frodo said:


> is it a scald guard? adjust the setting, behind the handle


 
When I Google Delta shower scald guard none of the pictures or videos match what I have. 

This is my cartridge. Delta RP32104


----------



## frodo (Sep 6, 2015)

scald guard/ temp, limit stop

the white plastic piece  with splines on it   it is an adjustment.  pull out/off spline adjust push back on

readjust to your preference.

theses instructions come with the cartridge in the package


----------

